# Tap grinding attachment



## stew (Nov 27, 2012)

HI,
I recently Bought this Attachment of Ebay that was Advertised as a Tap & Reamer Grinding Attachment.  I intend to use it on My Herless BM-450A Tool & Cutter Grinder. I was wondering if Anyone might know what Grinding Machine it may have been for. Basically I am trying to find out some more Information about the Device, perhaps even some Instructions for it.
All The Best Stew


----------



## Swifty (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Stew, never seen one before, but I have a feeling that the tap is mounted the wrong way around. If it's meant to allow you to sharpen the tap I assume that it's along the flutes, so access all the way along the flutes would be required. I suppose that you would use a narrow wheel with a radius on the bottom.

Paul.


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't help you with for what T&C grinder that is (would fit any).
But I'd like to know how the tap is driven/clamped and where the cam goes.
I do understand the basic principle, but can't figure out the details of this one.


Nick


----------



## Swifty (Nov 27, 2012)

Is that another cam being clamped by the knob on the end? If the tap is turned around the other way it would be clamped on the square by the adjustable holder on the "headstock" end while the tap is aligned by the centres in either end. Looking at the slots in the base, they allow for swivelling the whole unit to allow grinding the taper on the end of the tap.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have something similar- very rusty and was a freebie.

I think that it was off a surface grinder- not a tool and cutter grinder

Regards

N


----------



## stew (Nov 30, 2012)

HI ALL,
Thanks for the Replies. The Tap is definately the wrong way around. The Cam is Mounted against the Handwheel. The Attachment came with 5 Cams in total - a 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 and they are Reversible (L & R are stamped on them). Obviously the Attachment would of had a Base attached to it originally. The bottom of the Attachment has a small Pin for Pivoting on a Base.
The Swivel Slots could be used to Grind the Taper on the End of a Tap or Reamer for that matter. Unfortunately though there is No Graduations or even an Alignment Pointer on the Attachment for Repeatability. The Swivel Slots could possibly be just for Aligning the Attachment to the Parallel Axis of the Grinder. I will take some other Photos of the Device Today or Tomorrow.
All The Best Stew


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 1, 2012)

stew said:


> HI ALL,
> Thanks for the Replies. The Tap is definately the wrong way around.
> All The Best Stew


 
It will be discovered that the tap left as it is shown couldn't be ground because  the grinding wheel would hit the casting first.

My ends on my Clarkson are gouged- by some careful (?) previous owner:hDe:


----------



## stew (Dec 21, 2012)

HI ALL,
I finally got around to taking the Pictures, I do apologise for taking so long. If the Pics show up in order then the 1st is of the return spring in re of the Micrometer Adjustment.
2nd The micrometer adjustment. 
3rd The movable centre for final adjustment and the other clamp is to enable the unit to be slid back and forth in relation to varying lengths of taps and Reamers.
4th the top knurled screw locks the centre and the bottom screw is to allow the 'V' slide to be locked against the square end of the tap or Reamer.
5th Part of the Linkage set up in relation to be Cams. I haven't quite worked this part out yet.
6th In this Pic You can see where the Cams go.
7th More of the Cam Linkage setup.
8th Again more of the Cam linkage setup.
9th The bottom of it all.
10th The Cams that came with the Unit all of which are Reversible - I guess that allows for both Left and Right Taps to be Ground.

I have not had any time as yet to have a Play with the Unit. 
All The Best Stew


----------



## bigo (Jan 26, 2013)

check out royal oak yours is very similar,it is a tap chamfer grinder with different cams for different flutes, not that hard to use


----------



## stew (Jan 27, 2013)

bigo said:


> check out royal oak yours is very similar,it is a tap chamfer grinder with different cams for different flutes, not that hard to use


 
HI bigo,
Could You provide Me with a Link to the Royal oak Grinder that You are referring to. I did some searching for 'royal oak tap chamfer grinder' , but I didn't find anything the similiar.
Thankyou.
All The Best Stew


----------



## bigo (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you get the pm i sent you on the royal oak some time back? Bigo


----------



## stew (Feb 13, 2013)

bigo said:


> Did you get the pm i sent you on the royal oak some time back? Bigo


 
HI bigo,
No unfortunately I never Received the pm about the Royal Oak. I just checked My Account on this Forum and its not there either. Could You Please Resend it. 
All The Best Stew


----------



## wyandavidson (Apr 12, 2013)

There are many Grinding Machine Manufacturers, they are giving supports for your problems.


----------



## bigo (Apr 13, 2013)

there is a royal oak on ebay , also check out hybco that is very similar


----------



## stew (Apr 18, 2013)

HI,
Thanks bigo & wynandavidson I had a look on Ebay the other day. There is a Royal Oak on there that looks like it might have something similar, but couldn't see enough in the Picture to tell. I must have missed the Hybco.

This is My Tool & Cutter Grinder that I bought the attachment for, one day I will get around to try the attachment out.


----------

